# Re-do on my Ice Fishing FF/GPS



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Had some crap laying in garage I was going to throw out. Instead I got a brainstorm or what passes for one at my age. Had an old leaky 5 gallon bucket that couldn't hold water anymore. So it became my base for a self contained portable mount for me Garmin that i am going to use for ice fishing this year. Used two pieces of that metal, that got all dem holes in it. Drilled some more holes in said bucket and voila




Mounted two fishing pole holders that I had on my old rig. Cut me a plastic door at bottom for battery removal and maintenance. Took a little closeup of access door in case someone wants to imitate. Bout the only thing I didn't have laying around was something I can make a handle of. Not that heavy so don't need anything super strong. But will fashion some kind of handle for scouting and run and gun.



Put a little piece of aluminum bar stock on 1/4 bolt so latch access door closed until I need to get in there. Also bolted an spray paint lid to use as a transducer holder and rest. Reason for doing is I hate having to kneel or bend over to read FF. This was when sitting on top of my 6 gallon bucket its darn near eye level . Hopefully will get to use before end of December.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks great, you're always making some cool stuff!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Very nice as always, you always have great ideas


----------



## K Metzger (Jun 11, 2010)

Try a piece of rope for a handle


----------



## ratherbecasting (Aug 21, 2012)

Agree with K Metzger, a piece of rope seems like the best option.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

My solution to handle. Cmon ice


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Great idea on the door.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

At first I thought your blue foam transducer holder was toilet paper and was thinking that rig has it all!!! Haha!!!


----------



## REDELK86 (May 10, 2014)

Great looking project while waiting for ICE up


----------

